# Banners



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't made any banners in a while, and feel like making some, so if anyone wants one then just ask.  I have a few other different types too. 
I have also made a thread here if you don't know how to attach your banner.  xx

Cork Board:









Plain: (Available in Sepia or Black and White)









Coloured: 









Blended:









Blended-Sepia: (Also available in black and white)









Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed": (Also available in black and white)









Layered:









Doodle:









Photo:









Just let me know which type you would like, what colours you like (if needed), and what you'd like the text to say.  xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

ooooh, please can I have a plain type one  

Will add some photos now


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> ooooh, please can I have a plain type one
> 
> Will add some photos now


Yep.  xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope these are ok, sorry about the size, feel free to crop them etc as needed  Can I just have the word *Lucky* on it please


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

can i have a blended one pleaseee


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Hope these are ok, sorry about the size, feel free to crop them etc as needed  Can I just have the word *Lucky* on it please


Aww he's so cute, I love Jack Russells!  I'll post it on here with the image code when it's finished.  xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/goldstarsbanner.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Goldstar's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I love it


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Thank you so much, I love it


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Katie's banner. 










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/katiesbanner-1.png[/IMG]
```
I can add you some text if you want.  xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

pheebus said:


> Katie's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyouuuu  could you fit there names on it smokey smokey cat in snow Holly the cat with the mouse on her head Jessie dog in snow fluffy the gray one kandy ( lad with lead in month) snoopy the black and White cat so ya know what name gose to who if ya can add there names thankyou it amazing will add it in a min


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I know I've already got some, But if you've ever got a spare few minutes I'd love another

A Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed"

With these pictures..


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

They are great  could I have one please? Could I get a blended sepia coloursplash one please with Poppy on it? Or black and white blended coloursplash if that works better with her colouring? Thankyou


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Thankyouuuu  could you fit there names on it smokey smokey cat in snow Holly the cat with the mouse on her head Jessie dog in snow fluffy the gray one kandy ( lad with lead in month) snoopy the black and White cat so ya know what name gose to who if ya can add there names thankyou it amazing will add it in a min


Here you go.  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/katiesbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

portiaa said:


> I know I've already got some, But if you've ever got a spare few minutes I'd love another
> 
> A Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed"
> 
> With these pictures..


I'm not sure if you wanted any text, but I can add you some if you'd like. 










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/portiaas-banner1.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

pheebus said:


> Here you go.  xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thankyouuuu hun that amazing


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> They are great  could I have one please? Could I get a blended sepia coloursplash one please with Poppy on it? Or black and white blended coloursplash if that works better with her colouring? Thankyou


Hope this is okay. 










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/JTK79sbanner-Sepia.png[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/JTK79sbanner-blackWhite.png[/IMG]
```
I did it in black & White _and_ sepia so you can choose which you like best. :thumbup1: xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

katie200 said:


> awww thankyouuuu hun that amazing


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Hope this is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou  They are great!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it working?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> Is it working?


Yep.  xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

pheebus said:


> I'm not sure if you wanted any text, but I can add you some if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I love it!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

If you have time please can I have one done. I quite like the blended or the colour splashed, but in black and white instead of sepia. If possible please could I have the name "Bella Beagle Mum" on it somewhere........feel free to pick and choose the photo's you think would be best, I am not expecting you to use them all, I just thought I would give you a choice. Although I do quite like the one of them together for one of them.......

..............Heres hoping.....


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

portiaa said:


> Thank you, I love it!


Your'e welcome.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> If you have time please can I have one done. I quite like the blended or the colour splashed, but in black and white instead of sepia. If possible please could I have the name "Bella Beagle Mum" on it somewhere........feel free to pick and choose the photo's you think would be best, I am not expecting you to use them all, I just thought I would give you a choice. Although I do quite like the one of them together for one of them.......
> 
> ..............Heres hoping.....


Yep, I'll make it now.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> If you have time please can I have one done. I quite like the blended or the colour splashed, but in black and white instead of sepia. If possible please could I have the name "Bella Beagle Mum" on it somewhere........feel free to pick and choose the photo's you think would be best, I am not expecting you to use them all, I just thought I would give you a choice. Although I do quite like the one of them together for one of them.......
> 
> ..............Heres hoping.....


Is it okay if I make it later tonight? The computer crashed, but I can make it when I get home. Sorry.  xx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry I just managed to get back on the computer........kids and holidays!!:mad5::mad5:

He he.  Its no problem to wait til you've got the time - I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Never mind, got it working now, hoping it will stay working! :lol: xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum's banner. 










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/bellabeaglemumsbanner2.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

These are all great


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> These are all great


Thank you.  If you ever want another don't be afraid to ask.  xx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats fantastic! I love it......is there any chance that the writing could be bright pink? No worries if not as I absolutely love it:thumbup1::thumbup1: The photo's are perfect.

Thank you so much, your a super star!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Thats fantastic! I love it......is there any chance that the writing could be bright pink? No worries if not as I absolutely love it:thumbup1::thumbup1: The photo's are perfect.
> 
> Thank you so much, your a super star!


Yep, no worries, it wont take long.  xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Thank you.  If you ever want another don't be afraid to ask.  xx


I will be getting my Manchester Terrier at the end of July so would love one for him when he comes home  .... bet you're sorry you said now


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the pink you wanted, the colouring on my computer isn't quite right.  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/bellabeaglemumsbanner3.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> I will be getting my Manchester Terrier at the end of July so would love one for him when he comes home  .... bet you're sorry you said now


Aww exciting!  And no, I love making banners, plus it gives me something to do.  xx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Not sure if this is the pink you wanted, the colouring on my computer isn't quite right.  xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats amazing - thank you so much!!! I am delighted with it!!

..............hmmnn sorry to be thick, but could you tell me how to attach it...? I feel like a technophobe now:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Thats amazing - thank you so much!!! I am delighted with it!!
> 
> ..............hmmnn sorry to be thick, but could you tell me how to attach it...? I feel like a technophobe now:


Glad you like it!  And no it's not thick, it's really easy once you know how.  Just copy and paste the code below your banner into the box when you're editing your signature.  xx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you - I am trying now........................has it worked?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

no 
I shall keep trying


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

...still trying...............


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> ...still trying...............


It worked but it's a bit small. I'm not sure what's happened.  xx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

pheebus said:


> It worked but it's a bit small. I'm not sure what's happened.  xx


Ha ha - I just message you about that! I'll keep having a play, but will maybe make another teser thread instead of filling up yours.

Thank you so much I love it though!


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

one last try on here.....


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Yay!!

Thank you hon!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Thank you hon!!!!


Yay!  You're welcome.  xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

can i please have a black and white colour splash?
I would like it to say the pets names underneath them

Leo









Kaytie









Pistachio


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> can i please have a black and white colour splash?
> I would like it to say the pets names underneath them
> 
> Leo
> ...


Yep.  Leo's grown so fast!  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid's banner. 










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/ingridscolourplashbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Yep.  Leo's grown so fast!  xx


Oh my god i know! 
Thanks heaps Pheebus i love it its so great!!!!!!!!!!
Can you please put a + in the middle of Kaytie and Pistachio for me so it looks like Kaytie+Pisatchio?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Oh my god i know!
> Thanks heaps Pheebus i love it its so great!!!!!!!!!!
> Can you please put a + in the middle of Kaytie and Pistachio for me so it looks like Kaytie+Pisatchio?


Is this okay?  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/ingridscolourplashbanner3.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Could I have one please in black and white coloursplashed  

Their names are Binky and Smudge...Thaaanks


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

chrisd said:


> Could I have one please in black and white coloursplashed
> 
> Their names are Binky and Smudge...Thaaanks


Yep.  xx


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay thanks!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Can I have a blended one please?

Here are the pics

*Mika*









*Coles*









*Buster*









Thank you


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Chrisd's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/chrisdsbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> Can I have a blended one please?
> 
> Here are the pics
> 
> ...


Yep, would you like their names on it?  xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Yep, would you like their names on it?  xx


Yes please. Thanks very much  x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> Yes please. Thanks very much  x


Here you go, hope it's okay. 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/jugsmalonesbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Hi, Can you make me one please, not sure what type, maybe just the blended in colour? With names?

Bella








Bea








Bubbles








Cobley








Taffy


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow it looks great! Thanks Pheebus!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

chrisd said:


> Wow it looks great! Thanks Pheebus!


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Here you go, hope it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Thank you.  x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> I love it. Thank you.  x


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## Samaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Could I have one too, if you not too inundated !

Plain 

Feel free to crop and any order you think best

Wording - Trubshawe

Thank you


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bea said:


> Hi, Can you make me one please, not sure what type, maybe just the blended in colour? With names?
> 
> Bella
> 
> ...


I hope it's okay, I had to do Cobey's name in turquoise because black and white wouldn't show up and his name wouldn't fit on the bottom very well so I had to do it on the top, I did Taffy's the same so it didn't look weird.  Hope it looks okay. xx










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/beasbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Samaka said:


> Could I have one too, if you not too inundated !
> 
> Plain
> 
> ...


Is this okay? 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/samakasbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

pheebus said:


> I hope it's okay, I had to do Cobey's name in turquoise because black and white wouldn't show up and his name wouldn't fit on the bottom very well so I had to do it on the top, I did Taffy's the same so it didn't look weird.  Hope it looks okay. xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou it's really good, I am on my iPhone ATM so will sort it later, thankyou xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bea said:


> Thankyou it's really good, I am on my iPhone ATM so will sort it later, thankyou xx


Glad it's okay, you're welcome.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump.  Got nothing to do.  x


----------



## Samaka (Mar 9, 2012)

That's great, thank you so much


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Samaka said:


> That's great, thank you so much


You're welcome.  Do you know how to upload it?  xx


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Actually no, tried a few times and failed!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bea said:


> Actually no, tried a few times and failed!


Highlight the code under your banner, and copy and paste it into the box when you're editing your signature.  Then just save your signature.  xx


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

I tried it said invalid file

Does it go into the large box where you would put the photobucket code or on of the two smaller text lines below?


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

yay it worked, looks good! thanks again x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bea said:


> I tried it said invalid file
> 
> Does it go into the large box where you would put the photobucket code or on of the two smaller text lines below?


Looks like you've sorted it now. :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Bea said:


> I tried it said invalid file
> 
> Does it go into the large box where you would put the photobucket code or on of the two smaller text lines below?


Where are you pasting it into. with my banner I pasted it in the actual box not the insert sig box or the tiny box lower down the bigger one. Preview it too to make sure it worked.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow that is absolutely PERFECTO!!!!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow that is absolutely PERFECTO!!!!!!!


Glad you like it.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump.  x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooh great, can I please have either a Plain or a Photo style one using the 2 pics on my thread? If you like, you could try both designs and I'll tell you which one I like the most!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> Ooh great, can I please have either a Plain or a Photo style one using the 2 pics on my thread? If you like, you could try both designs and I'll tell you which one I like the most!!


Sure.  A plain one would probably be best using pictures with a background, and the 2 on your thread are great for a photo banner.  Do you have any photos with a background for a plain one?  I can make you a plain one, but I will have to make you a photo one tomorrow night when I get home.  xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Please could I have a plain one of Cookie.

. .  

Thank you.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Please could I have a plain one of Cookie.
> 
> . .
> 
> Thank you.


Yep!  Love the 3rd photo! :lol: x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll try get them made when I come back. I just need to pop out for a bit.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Cookieandme's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/cookieandmesbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Pheebus. Could you do me one please?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Hi Pheebus. Could you do me one please?


Yep.  Just find a design you like on the first page, and post some pictures and I'll start it either tonight or tomorrow.  xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaaww thank you so much. She looks so cute - doesn't look like the little madam she can be 

Opps what haven't I done


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could I have one too please Pheebus, either one of the Henrick and Bella


































Or one of the cats (Lilly, Syd, Elvis and Dizzy)


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can i have the Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed" one and can i have the text saying Nicky & Tig(Nicky under the black dog and Tig under the brown please).





































Thank youu!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Aaaww thank you so much. She looks so cute - doesn't look like the little madam she can be
> 
> Opps what haven't I done


You just need to copy and paste the code I posted under your banner into the big box when you're editing your signature.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Could I have one too please Pheebus, either one of the Henrick and Bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paula07 said:


> Can i have the Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed" one and can i have the text saying Nicky & Tig(Nicky under the black dog and Tig under the brown please).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make these now, I was visiting relatives so I didn't get a chance to make them before I left.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Could I have one too please Pheebus, either one of the Henrick and Bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...












```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/tdm-doggies.jpg[/IMG]
```
Hope this is okay.  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pheebus said:


> ```
> [IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/tdm-doggies.jpg[/IMG]
> ```
> Hope this is okay.  xx


That is flippin wonderful , thankyou so much :smile5:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> That is flippin wonderful , thankyou so much :smile5:


You're welcome,  Would you like one of your cats too or are you just okay with the one you've got.  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pheebus said:


> You're welcome,  Would you like one of your cats too or are you just okay with the one you've got.  xx


I would love one of the cats if you could be bothered, are you sure you wouldnt mind though?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Paula's banner. 










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/paula07sbanner1.jpg[/IMG]
```
I couldn't find many colours that would show up for the text so I hope the colour is okay.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love one of the cats if you could be bothered, are you sure you wouldnt mind though?


No I don't mind at all, I'll start on it now.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Tdm's kitty banner.  xx










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/tdm-kitties1.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

pheebus said:


> Paula's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Its perfect, i love it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pheebus said:


> Tdm's kitty banner.  xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is excellent Pheebus, Ive keep smiling when I see my posts now , thankyou sooooooooo much.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Paula07 said:


> Thanks so much. Its perfect, i love it





thedogsmother said:


> That is excellent Pheebus, Ive keep smiling when I see my posts now , thankyou sooooooooo much.


You're both very welcome.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

NicoleW's banner.  xx










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/nicolew-kittybanner1.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you able to do me a doodle 1 with 5 hamsters on please? Not sure if they will all fit  If you can then could you use the names 'Frosty','Pebbles','Edward','Pippa' and 'Alfie'. I don't mind about colours n if you can't do it then that's ok x


----------



## Gem2012 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi just wondering if your able to do me a signature of my 2 kittens....a bit like Izzie's signature...not sure if you've seen it...shes one of the senior members on here and her signature's great 
Let me know 
Thanks
Gem x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> Are you able to do me a doodle 1 with 5 hamsters on please? Not sure if they will all fit  If you can then could you use the names 'Frosty','Pebbles','Edward','Pippa' and 'Alfie'. I don't mind about colours n if you can't do it then that's ok x


That's fine, they'll all fit.  Do you have any pictures at all? xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Gem2012 said:


> Hi just wondering if your able to do me a signature of my 2 kittens....a bit like Izzie's signature...not sure if you've seen it...shes one of the senior members on here and her signature's great
> Let me know
> Thanks
> Gem x


It is a pretty cool banner.   I don't want to make one and offend Izzie, maybe Izzie could make you one or I could make you a layered one which is bit similar?  It's up to you.  xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

pheebus said:


> That's fine, they'll all fit.  Do you have any pictures at all? xx


I shall pm you whatever photos I have tomorrow if that's ok


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> I shall pm you whatever photos I have tomorrow if that's ok


That's fine.  x


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

These are the best photos I have of my furbabies  They always refuse to pose so im really sorry!!

Frosty









Pippa (well she looks alot like this anyway lol)









Pebbles









Edward









Alfie (Sorry for the blurryness-it's a mobile phone photo)


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> These are the best photos I have of my furbabies  They always refuse to pose so im really sorry!!
> 
> Frosty
> 
> ...


These photos are fine.  I'll start it now.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Nicole's cover photo. 
xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Gemma's banner.









```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/gemma86sbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

pheebus said:


> Gemma's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I love it :-D Thankyou!! Will set it as my sig tomorrow as I'm on my iPod x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> Oooh I love it :-D Thankyou!! Will set it as my sig tomorrow as I'm on my iPod x


Glad you like it.  xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

pheebus said:


> Glad you like it.  xx


There we go  x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump.  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

I might know somebody on here who would like a banner.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> I might know somebody on here who would like a banner.


Maybe you could let them know and they can come here if they would like one.  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Maybe you could let them know and they can come here if they would like one.  xx


I will. iPad stop correcting me please.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> I will. iPad stop correcting me please.


I can PM them once you've found out if they want one?  xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Can I have Plain with the photo in this post.
And the text saying:

*R.I.P Ebony, running free at Rainbow Bridge.*

Thanks.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

davidc said:


> Can I have Plain with the photo in this post.
> And the text saying:
> 
> *R.I.P Ebony, running free at Rainbow Bridge.*
> ...


Yep, I'll do it tomorrow.  When you say plain, do you mean just that photo with text, or one like danielle's with just a photo on a background?  x


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

pheebus said:


> I can PM them once you've found out if they want one?  xx


It was me that wanted one, didn't notice the posts above till now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

davidc said:


> Can I have Plain with the photo in this post.
> And the text saying:
> 
> *R.I.P Ebony, running free at Rainbow Bridge.*
> ...


Love that pic of Ebony.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

davidc said:


> It was me that wanted one, didn't notice the posts above till now.


Check out the reply up there just above the one I'm quoting now. ^^^


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

pheebus said:


> Yep, I'll do it tomorrow.  When you say plain, do you mean just that photo with text, or one like danielle's with just a photo on a background?  x


Thanks. With a photo on a background please.



danielled said:


> Love that pic of Ebony.


Thanks. I took it from one of his many jumping and climbing videos.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

davidc said:


> Thanks. With a photo on a background please.
> 
> Thanks. I took it from one of his many jumping and climbing videos.


What colours do you like?  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

pheebus said:


> What colours do you like?  x


He has gone out but just text him for you to find out so will let you know what he says.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> He has gone out but just text him for you to find out so will let you know what he says.


It's okay, I don't mind waiting.  xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

pheebus said:


> It's okay, I don't mind waiting.  xx


He said red if that would work. With Ebony being black I think is what he is thinking.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

danielled said:


> He said red if that would work. With Ebony being black I think is what he is thinking.


Red would work.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Davidc's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/davidcsbanner.jpg[/IMG]
```
x


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> He has gone out but just text him for you to find out so will let you know what he says.


Thanks. Back now.



danielled said:


> He said red if that would work. With Ebony being black I think is what he is thinking.


Yeah red and black looks good I think, it's the colour scheme I have in my bedroom too. lol



pheebus said:


> Davidc's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's great. :thumbup: It's perfect. I love it.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

davidc said:


> Thanks. Back now.
> 
> Yeah red and black looks good I think, it's the colour scheme I have in my bedroom too. lol
> 
> Thanks, that's great. :thumbup: It's perfect. I love it.


Red and Black look good.  And you're welcome!  x


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh fabulous pheebus I would like a new banner purlease 

I have 2 new ratties now and I feel mean that they aren't included next to Bert and Ernie :lol:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bewitched said:


> Oh fabulous pheebus I would like a new banner purlease
> 
> I have 2 new ratties now and I feel mean that they aren't included next to Bert and Ernie :lol:


Do you want a new one or shall I just edit the one you already have?  And also I've just realised how big your banners are so I can resize them whenever you want.  xx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

pheebus said:


> Do you want a new one or shall I just edit the one you already have?  And also I've just realised how big your banners are so I can resize them whenever you want.  xx


I would like a new one please if that's ok? I'm on my phone now so tomorrow I will post some photos of the boys x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bewitched said:


> I would like a new one please if that's ok? I'm on my phone now so tomorrow I will post some photos of the boys x


Yep that's fine.  xx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok I've finally decided :lol:

Can I have it plain please with these photos 

Bert









Ludo









Ernie









Hoggle









Thank you!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bewitched said:


> Ok I've finally decided :lol:
> 
> Can I have it plain please with these photos
> 
> ...


Yep.  Love your photos they're so cute!  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Nicole's cover photo.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bewitched's banner.  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/bewitched-photobanner1.png[/IMG][PHP]
```
[/PHP]


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm loving it Thank You! x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bewitched said:


> I'm loving it Thank You! x


You're very welcome!  Thanks for the mention in your signature.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump.  I can also make corkboards like the one in my signature now.  xx


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Ooh these look lovely!

Could I possibly get a blended banner please? Hope these pics are ok.





































Thank you!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

SiobhanG said:


> Ooh these look lovely!
> 
> Could I possibly get a blended banner please? Hope these pics are ok.
> 
> ...


Would you like their names on?  xx


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Would you like their names on?  xx


Just the pictures, please


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

SiobhanG said:


> Just the pictures, please


Okay.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

SibhanG's banner. 










```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/SiobhanGsbanner.png[/IMG]
```
Hope it's okay, did you want it in black and white, or sepia, or is it okay how it is?  xx


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

It's perfect! Thank you so much


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

SiobhanG said:


> It's perfect! Thank you so much


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi are you still making people banners? I've been trying all day to make one but I cant figure it out.. lol Would really appreciate one.
Thanks in advance


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> Hi are you still making people banners? I've been trying all day to make one but I cant figure it out.. lol Would really appreciate one.
> Thanks in advance


Yep I'm still making them.  Just take a look on the first page, and let me know when you've decided.  xx


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you! Could I have the normal blended please.







Scamp







Dylan







Gingy







Pebbles


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

If possible could you add R.I.P..







Bubbles







Fidget

If they wont fit its fine though, Thanks a lot :001_smile:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> Thank you! Could I have the normal blended please.
> View attachment 88954
> 
> Scamp
> ...


Yep I'll make it for you now.  do you want their names on it? And if you do what colour(s) would you like their names to be?  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> If possible could you add R.I.P..
> View attachment 88958
> 
> Bubbles
> ...


Yep of course!  xx


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah can I have names please, Scamp, Pebbles and Bubbles in a pinky colour and Dylan, Fidget and Gingy in a bluey colour please. Stereotypical boy/girl colours I know..


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> Yeah can I have names please, Scamp, Pebbles and Bubbles in a pinky colour and Dylan, Fidget and Gingy in a bluey colour please. Stereotypical boy/girl colours I know..


Yep sure.  :lol: xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Suzyjo's banner.  Hope it's okay.  xx










```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/suzyjosbanner1.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I love it! Thanks a lot


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> I love it! Thanks a lot


You're welcome!  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump.  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Could I have one pleaseee? 

Just a plain one - I'll upload the pics now?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't have to use them all - just didn't know which ones fit in best, so you can choose! Thank you x











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

That dog ^^^ is stunning!!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

xgemma86x said:


> That dog ^^^ is stunning!!


:001_wub: Hehe thank you 

Still had a lot of growing to do though - so he will change quite a bit I think! Only a bubba!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> That dog ^^^ is stunning!!


Agreed!  xx I'll make your banner for you now.  Would you like his name on it?  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Agreed!  xx I'll make your banner for you now.  Would you like his name on it?  xx


Yes please  In white or black writing - whichever fits!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> :001_wub: Hehe thank you
> 
> Still had a lot of growing to do though - so he will change quite a bit I think! Only a bubba!


Oh yes I can tell he's only a puppy but he is stunning <3 Looks so innocent x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Yes please  In white or black writing - whichever fits!


Okay.  I've almost finished it now, won't be long.  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Woah that's quick! Thank you xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Whippety amy's banner.  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/wippetyamysbanner1.png[/IMG]
```
It was really hard to choose the photos, they're all so lovely.  Hope the ones I chose look okay for you.  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Okay.  I've almost finished it now, won't be long.  xx





pheebus said:


> Wippety amy's banner.  xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it so much! Thank you  x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Love it so much! Thank you  x


It's okay, you're welcome.  xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

can i have sepia colour splashed pls with names xx

Its up to you to choose which pics x

Siggy is big blue cat

George is chocolate cat

Rufus is little baby blue

Thank you so much xxxxxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oh but i love this pic of George too


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> can i have sepia colour splashed pls with names xx
> 
> Its up to you to choose which pics x
> 
> ...





kellyrich said:


> oh but i love this pic of George too


I can fit all of the photos on if you want?  xxx

Edit: I'll make it sometime tomorrow evening-ish if that's okay? What colour text would you like their names to be?  xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

pheebus said:


> I can fit all of the photos on if you want?  xxx
> 
> Edit: I'll make it sometime tomorrow evening-ish if that's okay? What colour text would you like their names to be?  xx


Thank you, black i think but i will leave it to you xxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kelly rich's banner.  









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/Kellyrichsbanner1.png[/IMG]
```
I had to crop down some of the photos quite a bit so I hope it's okay for you.  xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oooh thanks soo much thats great xxxx

How do i replace my other one? ................oh ive now done it i think!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> oooh thanks soo much thats great xxxx
> 
> How do i replace my other one? ................oh ive now done it i think!


Yep looks like you have, you;re welcome.  xx
(Think you can delete the "http://" at the front of your banner, but I'm not 100% sure so do a preview first.  xx)


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

sorry for the delay could the text please say Prince


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Siberiancat said:


> sorry for the delay could the text please say Prince


Just got your PM, these pictures are great.  What colour would you like the text to be?  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Siberiancat's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/siberiancatsbanner1.png[/IMG]
```
I've done the text black, but there's no problem if you want me to change it.  xx


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats great thank you!  how to i get it on my profile( sorry im clueless with this kind of thing)


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

dont worry im figuring it out!(i think)


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Siberiancat said:


> Thats great thank you!  how to i get it on my profile( sorry im clueless with this kind of thing)


You're welcome.  xx


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 23, 2012)

ohhhh please can i have a banner, would be very grateful, as i'm totally useless:lol:


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ace12 said:


> ohhhh please can i have a banner, would be very grateful, as i'm totally useless:lol:


the black cat is called Binx, Tabby is called Tigger and my little man is called Ace, could i have it in colour please and blended :thumbsup::thumbsup:

thank you sooooooo much

Simone xxxxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> the black cat is called Binx, Tabby is called Tigger and my little man is called Ace, could i have it in colour please and blended :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> thank you sooooooo much
> 
> Simone xxxxx


:lol: Yep I'll do it for you now.  xxx
Gorgeous pets! :001_wub: xx


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you very much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> Thank you very much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


How's this  xxx









```
[IMG]http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o539/Phoobus/ace12sbanner1.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you!!!!! i love it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Can I get the Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed" one please? 

Please just put 'Molly' on it. Sorry for the different sizes, feel free to resize them as needed 

Also, how do you put them up? I have no idea how they work :confused1:


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Can I get the Blended Sepia-"Coloursplashed" one please?
> 
> Please just put 'Molly' on it. Sorry for the different sizes, feel free to resize them as needed
> 
> Also, how do you put them up? I have no idea how they work :confused1:


Of course, I shoud have time to make it tomorrow but if not I'll do it ASAP on Monday. 
You will notice I post a code under each banner I post, just copy and paste that into the big box when you're editing your signature.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> Thank you!!!!! i love it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


have you got it working yet?  xxx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Of course, I shoud have time to make it tomorrow but if not I'll do it ASAP on Monday.
> You will notice I post a code under each banner I post, just copy and paste that into the big box when you're editing your signature.  xx


Brilliant, thank you so much 

I'm such a dunce, I shall now hunt out where you can edit your signature


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Brilliant, thank you so much
> 
> I'm such a dunce, I shall now hunt out where you can edit your signature


If you go onto your profile, you should find a "customize profile" option somewhere near-ish the top. Click on that, then when the list of optios comes up on the left hand side, scroll down until you find "edit signature", click that, then copy and paste the code I give you into the first box that you see.  xx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pheebus said:


> If you go onto your profile, you should find a "customize profile" option somewhere near-ish the top. Click on that, then when the list of optios comes up on the left hand side, scroll down until you find "edit signature", click that, then copy and paste the code I give you into the first box that you see.  xx


Got it, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

here are the photos attached the Dog which is all white is called toby
and the black with white chest is called Coco


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

/Users/minianya/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2012/05/04/20120504-225821/404835_2779505480188_1034685457_32188565_33595192_n-3.jpg

and this one if the link works


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

this one please


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/rabbitmonkeesbanner1.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Mad4Muttz said:


> this one please


I'l make it for you on Monday if that' okay?  xx


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Rabbitmonkee's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scared: It's so cuuuuuuuuuuute!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> :scared: It's so cuuuuuuuuuuute!! Thank you so much!!


You're welcome. :lol:  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Md4muttz's banner.  xx










```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/mad4muttzbanner3.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I please have a simple one?

Maggie

















Luna

















thank you xxxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kitty_pig said:


> Can I please have a simple one?
> 
> Maggie
> 
> ...


Of course.  xxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kitty pig's banner. 









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/kittypigsbanner2.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

Can I have one of the photo ones if thats okay?
Do you want me to post some photos?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Can I have one of the photo ones if thats okay?
> Do you want me to post some photos?


Yes please. 
When you say you want a photo one, do you mean one like this:









This:









Or this:









xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Yes please.
> When you say you want a photo one, do you mean one like this:
> 
> 
> ...


The first one with coloursplash is thats okay 
and alright 

here are the piccys XD

............................









This is Stitch









This is Diago









This is Misty Lady









This is JJ


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

oh and if you wanna you can cut the images down XD


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Sophie Cyde's banner.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> oh and if you wanna you can cut the images down XD


I'll start it for you now, would you like it sepia coloursplashed or black and white coloursplashed?  xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

pheebus said:


> Kitty pig's banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow Thank you!!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kitty_pig said:


> Oh wow Thank you!!!!!


You're welcome, are you sure it's okay?  xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

pheebus said:


> I'll start it for you now, would you like it sepia coloursplashed or black and white coloursplashed?  xx


erm the one were the pet is in colour but the background itsn't..
sorry..
I have very little understanding of that  
sorry


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

pheebus said:


> You're welcome, are you sure it's okay?  xx


Its freaking awesomes!!!!!!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> erm the one were the pet is in colour but the background itsn't..
> sorry..
> I have very little understanding of that
> sorry


It's okay, I'll do both and you can choose which you like best.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Kitty_pig said:


> Its freaking awesomes!!!!!!


Glad you like it.  xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

can someone help me?
I am hoping someone on here can help me 
well I can't get to put on two images on my Signature but it wont let me..
Can anyone help me please DX


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Crazydogwoman's banners. 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/crazydogwomansbanner-sepia.png[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/crazydogwomansbanner-blackwhite.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Crazydogwoman's banners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the second one hehe thank you soo much 
However I can't seem to put more then one onto my signature..
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> I love the second one hehe thank you soo much
> However I can't seem to put more then one onto my signature..
> Does anyone have any ideas?


You just need to copy and paste the code that I put under the banner into the same place you put your current banner.  If that doesn't work, it might be because you haven't made enough posts, try posting some more then try again.  xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

pheebus said:


> You just need to copy and paste the code that I put under the banner into the same place you put your current banner.  xx


yeah i do that.. but i want my little one too but it wont let me..

it tells me that i can't have more then one image but people have more then one image... 
DX


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> yeah i do that.. but i want my little one too but it wont let me..
> 
> it tells me that i can't have more then one image but people have more then one image...
> DX


I just realised what you'd said after I posted.  I think it's because you haven't made enough posts quite yet.  Try adding it after you've posted a bit more, then it should work.  xx


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (May 10, 2012)

pheebus said:


> I just realised what you'd said after I posted.  I think it's because you haven't made enough posts quite yet.  Try adding it after you've posted a bit more, then it should work.  xx


oh okay 
Now I understand  
but thank you for the banner XD


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> oh okay
> Now I understand
> but thank you for the banner XD


You're welcome, you should be able to add another soon.  xx


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi can you make me a plain banner please. first two is Archie and second two is of tinky, thanks


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bluebindy123 said:


> Hi can you make me a plain banner please. first two is Archie and second two is of tinky, thanks


Yep of course.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

BlueBindy's Banner.  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o539/Phoobus/bluebindysbanner1.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Helloooo... I know I only just had a banner... but is there any chance I can have some more pics added to it? He's growing so quick!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Helloooo... I know I only just had a banner... but is there any chance I can have some more pics added to it? He's growing so quick!


Of course, that's fine.  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

pheebus said:


> Of course, that's fine.  xx


Ohhh yay! Thank you 

Okay so here are the extra pics  (don't have to use them all if they won't fit!)


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ohhh yay! Thank you
> 
> Okay so here are the extra pics  (don't have to use them all if they won't fit!)


He is growing fast!  :001_wub: And no worries, they should all fit.  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

pheebus said:


> He is growing fast!  :001_wub: And no worries, they should all fit.  xx


Ok  Thank you very much


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ok  Thank you very much


How are these?  All of the pictures fit but I know some people don't like long banners so I also made one without the end two pictures in case, you can choose whichever you want.  xx










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/wippetyamysbanner2-text.png[/IMG]
```










```
[IMG]http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af293/pheebus/wippetyamysbanner3-text.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

pheebus said:


> How are these?  All of the pictures fit but I know some people don't like long banners so I also made one without the end two pictures in case, you can choose whichever you want.  xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh thank you very very much!! I love it 

I choose the long one, I like the long one best (more pics of me boy! )


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for my banner its lovely x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ohhh thank you very very much!! I love it
> 
> I choose the long one, I like the long one best (more pics of me boy! )


I like the long one too.  It shows how much he's growing. :001_wub: xx



bluebindy123 said:


> Thank you for my banner its lovely x


You're very welcome!  xx


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

just checking if it has worked?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bluebindy123 said:


> just checking if it has worked?


It's come up as a URL, not sure how that happened.  xx


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

is this right?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

bluebindy123 said:


> is this right?


Yay! :thumbsup: xx


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CatPatrol said:


> Hi Pheebus,
> Could you please make me a banner with a robber that says "sometimes I just want to catnap". Also, with the swag could you put Valentinos head sticking out.  I don't mind what colours and things you use because your banners always look great
> 
> Here's the pic of the robber and Valentino
> ...


Yep! :lol: I'll make it this evening as the computer I'm using at the moment doesn't have the right software.  xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CatPatrol said:


> Hi Pheebus,
> Could you please make me a banner with a robber that says "sometimes I just want to catnap". Also, with the swag could you put Valentinos head sticking out.  I don't mind what colours and things you use because your banners always look great
> 
> Here's the pic of the robber and Valentino
> ...


How's this? 









```
[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee445/Pheebyweeb/catpatrolsbanner2.png[/IMG]
```
xx


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awwww thank you so much  You're so sweet and kind and you have my day  Two green Blobs for you as soon as I can give it to you again


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

CatPatrol said:


> Awwww thank you so much  You're so sweet and kind and you have my day  Two green Blobs for you as soon as I can give it to you again


Aww thanks. :blushing: xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey pheebus
Could you please add this pciture of Archie onto my old banner? If not dont worry ill send u some more
Also could you put 'Dearly missed...' up the top of the photo and then his name down the bottom on his photo?










Thanks


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Hey pheebus
> Could you please add this pciture of Archie onto my old banner? If not dont worry ill send u some more
> Also could you put 'Dearly missed...' up the top of the photo and then his name down the bottom on his photo?
> 
> ...


Yep! :thumbup: xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid's banner. 







xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow thats purrrrfect thanks! green blobby comin' your way!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump, haven't made any in a while.  xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I shall need a new 1 pheebus if that's ok  1 of my furbabies in my current sig has passed away and I have 3 new 1s  Just need to find pics out again. x


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> I shall need a new 1 pheebus if that's ok  1 of my furbabies in my current sig has passed away and I have 3 new 1s  Just need to find pics out again. x


Yep sure!  There's no rush.  xx


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

could i have a new banner doing-

getting a new addition at the end of this month called Molly

so If I send you the pictures of all my furbabies

can you do me one

Colourful back ground

with Toby + Coco+ Molly 

so that the + is in between the pictures xx


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

- Coco 







- Toby








Molly- new addition

colours for names- molly Hot pink- Toby Turqoise- Coco- Purple or which ever colours you think


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Omg your dogs ^^^^ 

Pheebus-il see if I can find pics for you shortly xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey pheebus, sorry for pestering you but could you please change the picture of Leo on my sig to this one-








Thanks!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Hey pheebus, sorry for pestering you but could you please change the picture of Leo on my sig to this one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!  He's so fluffy!  :001_wub: xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this okay?  xx









```
[IMG]http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/Pheebyy/ingridscolourplashbanner5.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats great
Is there any way of making Leo's photo a big bigger?


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Thats great
> Is there any way of making Leo's photo a big bigger?


Not sure I can without it going dodgy. :frown: Is the photo you gave me the original one? xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

no, I had to edit something out of it but I'l give you a different one


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Helloo  

Any chance of a new banner, we've adopted a little girly and think she needs to be in on it


----------

